# Homesteading Singles Thread - February



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

February is here and so is our new homesteading thread  We're getting 5 more inches of snow today so I'm keeping busy indoors cooking and doing seed inventory (again). I decided to consolidate like-veggies together for all but a few things like tomatoes and beans where I have some old varieties that I care about preserving.










And...KITTY!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Not much going on here today, although the weather is not that bad. We still have lots of snow/ice on the roads and in the pasture, which kinda' put a damper on a plan I had to clear the edges of the hay fields with a flail mower. Running any heavy equipment right now would create ruts and kill grass for sure.

One of the heifers is showing vaginal discharge, so hopefully she'll come in soon. The little calf born a few days ago is doing great, although I wonder how a brown calf came from solid black parents. Still haven't sexed the baby yet, but she/he is getting friendly fast. 

The weather tomorrow is supposed to warm into the 50's-60's with a slight chance of rain. It might be drier and more conducive to getting things done, although, truth be told, I could think of more things to do today if I really tried. Darned wood stove feels too good on a cool, cloudy day. I may need to find some anti-wimp vitamins.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

It was way too warm to hunt yesterday, so I pulled yearly maintenance on the tractor and all the implements. But after completion, I sat around and second guessed my decision to plant nothing this year. I really felt like I needed to go buy some potato and onion sets and put them in the ground. Then I looked on the brighter side and started planning on what to do with all that free time. I had a better day with that.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm just so envious when Fox talks about putting potatoes and onions in the ground already. we have plenty snow on the ground and more expected tomorrow and I just despise our little rodent Shubenacadie Sam. ~Georgia.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We went to the off grid cabin on Saturday, stayed until about 3:00 yesterday. We went through all the stored potatoes, sorted and planted some, and some peas. Made potato salad for dinner and brought potatoes back to the beach cottage. It was shirt sleeve weather, about 56 for a high. Cold and a little frost this morning. Should be mid 50s for a high, clear blue sky....James


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Howdy folks! I've been up helping my bro. He's a full service water well contractor and runs a bunch of cows as well. I've helped him before at times and keep telling him, I'm like two good men being gone, but he keeps asking me back. I guess he's just hell for punishment? lol! I've taken a looksee at ST a couple of evenings, but generally just don't take time.

He's as tired of most of the hired help as I am, but this is a slack season/time for me, so I go help and my SIL feeds me exceptionally well.  We decided to lay low for a week and maybe this tougher weather will pass. I'm back home feeding wood to the fire today.

It's always good to be home and sleep in your own bed!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

littlejoe said:


> It's always good to be home and sleep in your own bed!


 Amen.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

My Silver Fox buck playing bun-boggin.  He was having so much fun sliding around on the little hill in the run tonight...such a goof.

[youtube]RrUQoJIAeJ0[/youtube]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I just finished going through my seeds. Lining up what I'll plant this year. Oh Lordy...can you say hoarder? I may have to till up another spot since I gave up 500 sq ft to the berry patch. 9 tom varieties, 9 different beans, 6 squash, same with greens...and peppers. The list goes on, LOL. And, melons...don't get me started. They never seem to do well for me, but I keep trying, stubborn Kraut that I am. After letting most of it go fallow last year and my reluctance to turn down any freebies, I have a good selection, to put it mildly. Wait, I just remembered 2 hot peppers and some cherry tomato seeds that are still in the little compartment on the door of the frig. I might have to check Craig's list for a small frig, LOL. Then there's the herbs, and the flowers, and any plants I buy later. C'mon spring!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Went and bought one of these yesterday. http://www.stevenstractor.com/farm-...ments/combination-garden-package-6-shank.html

It ought to save me some time in the huge garden I have tilled up. I'm thinking about doing trench composting, and the middle buster will be handy for that for sure.

It's been so cold and rainy here that I have mostly been assembling beehive frames. I've been a hobbyist beekeeper for a long time now and now that I have my ideal property, I am going to jump in with both feet and go commercial. Doing lots of research on different queen rearing methods on the computer.

Turning a large compost pile with the front end loader and waiting for warmer weather so I can add on a summer kitchen to my tiny cabin. Come on Spring!


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I've been busy watching the ewes - 8 lambs on the ground, but lost one. He was rather puny to begin with and had something wrong with one leg - I bottle fed him for a couple of days but he died anyway. Everyone else is well bonded and doing fine.

I, too, sorted through my seed inventory and planned this years gardening adventure. I am such a seed hoarder. I am embarrassed by how many tomato varieties I have.

Mary


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Two more calves born, one yesterday and one early this morning. Two more heifers look like they could pop at any time.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Sold the last of the baby angoras today, so I did a little re-arranging. The meat rabbits moved into the sunroom where they'll be better protected for early spring litters. And the parent angoras moved back out to the outdoor hutches. This is Cinnabun in her new home looking quite unhappy. She's actually just very timid and will take some time getting used to feeling exposed in the wire cages.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Saw a lot of rabbits for sale today at the Bowdon Junction flea market, but most of them seemed small compared to the breeds you are raising Viggie.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeez, viggie. LOL I wouldn't put my fingers anywhere near that cage right now. Not me... nuh uh! She looks like she's thinking Leave! Go now! Just...just don't talk to me! Go! Away!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Man, that is one peeved off bunny. Kinda reminds me of......



[youtube]pmu5sRIizdw[/youtube]


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I completed my deer harvest this morning. Whew, didn't think I was going to make my goal because I did no hunting in November and first part of December. So there are 2 bucks and a doe in the freezer and that will do for a year. Last day is tomorrow, and I'm going for awhile to just watch the sun come up, and say thanks again, to Mother Nature.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

foxfiredidit said:


> I completed my deer harvest this morning. Whew, didn't think I was going to make my goal because I did no hunting in November and first part of December. So there are 2 bucks and a doe in the freezer and that will do for a year. Last day is tomorrow, and I'm going for awhile to just watch the sun come up, and say thanks again, to Mother Nature.


Congrats!

I got nothing. No bou, no moose. Spent too much money on fuel too. BTW - There are bou everywhere right now. Herds of 30-200.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

LT, why is that? Is the migration late or something akin to that? Seems like to have that many present after the season goes out might be unusual.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

foxfiredidit said:


> LT, why is that? Is the migration late or something akin to that? Seems like to have that many present after the season goes out might be unusual.


Bou are where you find them. This is the first year that I have seen them in this area ever. I have been going there since 2006. AKDOT even has warnings on the Glenn HWY. I have seen more animals in the last couple months then I have in many years. I saw 2 road kills last trip up. Unfortunately, last spring was very hard on the herds so they shut down the hunting season. Kinda neat riding a snowmachine through a herd of 200+ bou. 

I changed my Tier I tag to a draw tag so I can hunt moose closer to home but still have a friend with a guaranteed tag to fill. I will know if I have a tag in a month or so. I can hunt moose while they hunt bou and moose. I may even get a bou tag. I prefer moose.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I could die happy if I had some moose and gravy on home made bread right now. must be 20 years. ~Georgia.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I got home from the lake a month ago and my neighbor walked up and handed me a heavy trash bag. He is on the roadkill moose list. They called with a yearling that had been hit in the head only. He couldn't fit it in his freezer. It is more like moose veal. So tender. He had already skinned it and it was VERY clean. I got 2 quarters and ribs. It got ground into 2 different sausages and it fits fine in my freezer.

I feel bad posting here. I haven't been able to do much of anything in 3 weeks. It sucks getting old. Worse yet is when the doctor hasn't got a clue what is wrong. 

What ever you do. When the tech says empty your pockets for an MRI. Do it. I took a swiss army knife to my forehead. Scared the crap outta me. Those magnets are strong. Good thing it was closed.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Well LT, don't feel like the Lone Ranger, and from the looks of things you can post about anything you please. I was out the a good part of the season with a shoulder issue. After that, I put an extra thick pad on the rifle butt, and that messed up eye relief on the scope...couldn't get on target quick enough and couldn't follow a moving animal with all the brush. Scope was as far back as I could get it to begin with, so no adjustment could be made. Didn't want to have to zero it in again anyway. I missed 2 before I said to heck with that. So then it's take one good shot and let the rough end drag and just keep slinging lead til it quits moving. If it ain't one thing its another, but as long as I can walk I feel like I'm okay, so I concentrate on that. It's not spot and stalk here, it's spot and shoot!! Yeah, it does suck a bit getting along in years I know because I am there as well. Thing is, I don't care. I was all I could be and nowadays I am what I am, and if I have to stop hunting game, I'll go to the barn and hunt rats with a bb gun. Not looking forward to putting one in the crock pot though. 

That swiss army knife story is hilarious. Yep, I'll remember that one for sure. Hang tough, never quit.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

newfieannie said:


> I could die happy if I had some moose and gravy on home made bread right now. must be 20 years. ~Georgia.


Boy, there's nothing nicer than moose... I haven't had it for a very long time, either, but I remember what fabulous meat it is! I have fond memories of butchering, like, 12 quarters after my ex-husband and his hunting buds returned from their annual bush hunt for moose in Alaska... they'd hang it for a couple of weeks, and then we'd butcher -- and butcher, and butcher, and butcher. It was worth it. Best meat on earth!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Bou's for some reason I thought were big like moose. Recently saw a show on them and they are quite a bit smaller. I would love to see them in a herd running, something so awkward but beautiful about them. But then I've never seen them in person. My brother brings down moose when he visits. I like it. He was on the moose list from trains for a long time. He hunted his first one this year. Got a really nice one. Been trying to talk him out of his horns. Not getting anywhere. He's telling me I can buy them thru cabelas. Pfftfght.

Nice friends You have to share with you.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Moose is better tasting than bou to me. I will focus on one this fall. 


This is what it looked like leaving the lodge a month ago.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I can certainly see the draw in hunting there, not only the game but an awesome country as well. I've never been up that way but I can appreciate whatever spectrum of skill sets it must require to survive and thrive. 

Landscapes in the US are so diverse and few countries in the world have the rich natural resources endowed by ours. I hope the future generations understand how important it is to safeguard the natural world. From Alaska to Alabama, we have world class opportunities in land use for the public as well as private. 

These are some of the views of what I look at i.e., game cam photos are easy to get, but putting a rifle scope on one makes it easy to believe they have a readily available sanctuary in another dimension where they become invisible to the human eye.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

The last cow that looked due came in this morning. We've had five calves in about three weeks, with no breaches or other problems. One heifer dropped her calf in snow melt a few days ago, but we caught it quickly. The calf got a good toweling off and is doing fine. All the rest should come in over the next few months in warmer weather....hopefully. If the new buck does his job, we should see kids sometime after April. I've had far more problems with goat births than cow births, but we'll deal with what comes.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow. Salting sidewalks. Shoveling snow.

I feel like a broken record. LOL


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I went to visit my parents, and they have tomatoes on the vine already! I miss my own garden darn it. Counting the days until I can play in dirt again. Container gardening on a patio simply is not doing it for me, although I have kale, mustard greens and herbs. I just haven't been able to muster the proper joy for it. I need to work on that.

And TI, I laughed so hard at your post 

~ST


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

same as Leslie. shovelling and salting only I'm not doing the shovelling just the back deck. it was something awful yesterday morning so wet and heavy. then we had a flash freeze. it was all shovelled before that or it never would have gotten done. just sheets of ice. I'm up to 180 dollars so far but it's worth it. we're expecting another tomorrow. will it ever end? ~Georgia.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

TI and newfieannie: Don't worry about the snow and ice. It's going to be 60F+ here today with 60's-70's projected for the rest of the week. Now that means two things:

1) You don't have to worry about us having to shovel snow and ice, and I know you take great comfort in that.

2) I forget what the second thing was.

Take care, and Spring is on the way...at least it finally seems so here.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Georgia we have the parts of the property that the tenants use done professionally--I just take care of the backyard and over to Dad's house. I wish we've only spent $180 dollars. I've actually spent more on snow removal than I have on oil in the past three months.

Dad went to buy salt this morning and there is none to be found. I have about 25 pounds at his house and another 25 at mine. 

Ramblin how about you package up some of those warm temps and send them North?


----------



## Breezy833 (Jun 17, 2013)

Send it to michigan too! We'er expecting another 7 inches today.. lord when will it end! 

I am happy though that it seems to have benefited to great lakes, and killed some bugs though


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I spent the day yesterday cleaning up limbs. I like my chainsaw. Girls if you have been wanting a chainsaw look at the easy start Stilh chainsaws. I think mine is a MS180c-BE.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

but that 180 was only for the last week and a half . that's when I began hiring someone. I can only imagine what I would have paid if I hadn't been doing it myself. I just brought back 10 10lb bags of salt. I'm crossing my fingers for tomorrow but at least I have salt. I also have lots of course salt packed away with my preps that I will use in a pinch. ~Georgia.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Made 9 pts of green tomato salsa verde yesterday. Hot! It's got 25 jalapeno peppers in it. I got lazy last fall and didn't make all of it or my hot salsa. _Gotta_ have them for so many things I make. Froze the ingred. till winter. But we ran out!! So now I have the hot salsa cooking down on the stove and I'll can it tomorrow. Then a half dozen pts each of last year's blackberries and blueberries into jam.

Raining again, but at least the temps are climbing. It'll be 60's by week's end.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

tambo said:


> I spent the day yesterday cleaning up limbs. I like my chainsaw. Girls if you have been wanting a chainsaw look at the easy start Stilh chainsaws. I think mine is a MS180c-BE.


tambo, my husband always swore by Stihl. I may look into one of those. Thanks for the mention of it!

My life is all about cleaning up limbs at the moment, too. Just when I think I've got them all, I see another one that's causing a problem. Yeesh!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not doing much today. had another snow storm last night. what else is new? it was nice and packy though just right for rolling. while the guy was shovelling my driveway I made a snow man and woman. they wont last long . everything is melting fast. the lady looks like she's listing already. I have lots of time to play now that someone else is responsible for cleaning up this mess. I love it!. I plan on a fort when we get more snow tonight. ~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Georgia those are just tooo cuuute. 


We're getting rain  The rest of this week is gonna be in the upper 40's. Now if I could only find more salt, I'd be set.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

too bad you're not next door. lots out in my shed and I share. I heard something about the shortage of salt in new jersey. there's a ship full but not allowed to unload because of some arcahicSP? law. no one can agree on what to do. I could have that wrong but I know I read it somewhere in the last 2 days. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

clean off your cars folks before you leave the driveway. especially with this ice over everything. several accidents have happened already. some lady was cut up last night. glass flying everywhere when her car was hit with ice flying off a truck. luckily she was able to keep control of her car until she could pull off.

I saw the guy next door take off this morning and left everything on except enough to see through. I never leave the yard until mine is completely cleaned. !~Georgia.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2014)

Got my adapter for .22 rifle scope rail to accept .30-30 rings, I posted it here, in S&EP with some pics. Really good grouping, for an old guy. Man, I know my stuff when it comes to shooting. Watch out, squirrels... Wife will catch up to me real fast, considering that she is fairly new to shooting.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...redness/508849-scope-adapter.html#post6967347


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

They declared a state of emergency here for tomorrows big snow/ice storm, so I'm guessing that's a good excuse for working from home  I called my parents to make sure they knew about it and ended up talking fishing with my dad and comparing the new baits we each got for this years walleye fishing. Can't wait!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Didn't know the North took snow storms that seriously...now ice I understand.

The weather has been fickle here for the last couple of days with wet nights and dry but sometimes cloudy days. It's good working weather. I think I've got all next year's "required" firewood cut/split, but I need to get it hauled to the woodshed and stacked to make sure. There are still some miscellaneous downed trees, tree tops, and scraps that need attention, but that will just be a cushion in case next Winter is worse than this one. The tractor and trailer will need a bath when all the hauling is complete. It's muddy around here.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah it's the ice that concerns me, and ice is counted in the accumulation for the first time I've ever seen. The forecast involves snow, freezing rain, sleet, then rain....plus high winds, flooding, and whiteout conditions. It should be an exciting one.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Got a heat source that doesn't depend upon electricity Viggie?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Stay safe, viggie. Don't walk under any trees or power lines, as much as you can help it!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Stay safe Viggie. I know northern girls are strong but we're not stupid Play with the bunnies, have some fun. Work will be there when the storm's over.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Got a heat source that doesn't depend upon electricity Viggie?


I don't actually, but my powers never gone out and we'll top off at 40 degrees...so pretty warm for us


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

We got an honest to God thunderstorm last night: there was lightning and rain and the whole 9 yards! AND THERE WAS NO SNOW IN IT! None! 

It was lovely.

This morning it was 40 degrees with is ALSO lovely, though winter is supposed to return tonight. If you step outside the door right now you would swear it was spring!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

we had freezing rain last night but it changed to rain and when I went out at 6am there wasn't much to scrape off the driveway. bit slick though so I spread salt. was able to put my recycle bin curbside for the first time in almost 2 months. rain expected tomorrow. spring is only a month away! ~Georgia.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Snow......shovel.......repeat. :yuck:


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Lot's of rain, and possible flooding here-"Spring Thaw', then cold again.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Georgia those are lovely words. Spring is only a month... AHHHHHHHH.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

We are expecting tornado weather today. I haven't cleaned up any more limbs yet. It's been too muddy and we have high wind today.

We are down 2 people at work now so I am working a lot again. I don't know if it is ever going to get any better. My boss is under investigation for false accusations so it's been pins and needles lately.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Ugh, tambo, sounds awful.  Hope things lighten up on you soon -- especially the weather!! But work, too. Hugs if you need 'em!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Tambo all I can say is.....










Stay safe when that wind's a blowin'


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

In other news..... I got my bou draw tag!!!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

2ft of snow at once....then warm weather and rain....its a mess here now for sure.you dont dare pull of a gravel road.......you will sink to the axle for sure.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm almost afraid to post this here, lol, but we've actually had a few really nice days, upper 60s to 70 with sunshine or slightly cloudy! It feels like a whole different world. 

If I know Oklahoma (and unfortunately I do, lol), I know she's not done with us yet though and fully expect more bad weather soon, so don't stone me y'all!  Sorry for everyone with yucky weather! 

I'll be wishing for the cold and ice/snow from about June through September, if that helps any, lol.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it's been lovely here today too. 10F. I was able to get outside and clean my doors and windows. saw more bluejays around than I have ever seen here. probably enjoying the good weather . tomorrow and sunday supposed to be good days also. although, like Callie, I'm sure winter is not through with us yet. we still have march which is the worst month for us. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm sorry; I need to clarify: 10F? Really? 10C I could get excited for you -- but not 10F!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sorry it's 50 F . it's been a long day and I hate doing windows! ~Georgia.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Rule #9. Gotta have the pics or it didn't happen. Here are those salsas and two kinds of jam I canned this week. Still got 3 qts of blueberries and 2 1/2 of blackberries left. Well there's always cobblers, quick breads, and MILK SHAKES! I'm chomping at the bit to get outside and do stuff around here. Too much rain and mud. So I canned. 

View attachment 23549


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

newfieannie said:


> sorry it's 50 F . it's been a long day and I hate doing windows! ~Georgia.


No need to apologize -- I'm very happy for YOU!!! :bouncy:
Enjoy it while it lasts!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

elkhound said:


> 2ft of snow at once....then warm weather and rain....its a mess here now for sure.you dont dare pull of a gravel road.......you will sink to the axle for sure.


Guess it's your turn now, elk... be careful with all that mess!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Was warm and rainy the last couple of days. Tomorrow I'm determined to chip into the shed that has my seed starting trays. Also on tap is to "purge the air" trapped in the radiators--just need to open the furnace spigot is all. It will give me an opportunity to see if there's water getting into the basement from from the thaw.

Welcome to the club Elk! There's cookies and coffee in the rear of the room. Grab a cup and a seat. LOL


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

so did you figure out how to can milkshakes ? I would love to be doing that if it is possible, I love experimental cooking


sustainabilly said:


> Rule #9. Gotta have the pics or it didn't happen. Here are those salsas and two kinds of jam I canned this week. Still got 3 qts of blueberries and 2 1/2 of blackberries left. Well there's always cobblers, quick breads, and MILK SHAKES! I'm chomping at the bit to get outside and do stuff around here. Too much rain and mud. So I canned.
> 
> View attachment 23549


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

spacecase0 said:


> so did you figure out how to can milkshakes ? I would love to be doing that if it is possible, I love experimental cooking


I know they can raw milk at home. Don't see why it wouldn't be possible to add fruit. You'd just have to be _really_ clean about it. And be careful not to caramelize it while it's in the canner. I think I'll stick to fresh milk shakes and a piece of blueberry buckle.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

My big accomplishment this weekend is rigging up a lil piece of picture wire with adjustable ends to finish off my rabbit processing station.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh!! I thought... something different. :ashamed:

Well done, viggie!!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

yeah viggie, that set-up would be better if you tied those off separately and used some sort of platform for them to stand on. :shocked:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

foxfiredidit said:


> yeah viggie, that set-up would be better if you tied those off separately and used some sort of platform for them to stand on. :shocked:


And give them little hoods and a last cigarette? LOL


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Would that mean that she'd also have to honor their request for 'last meal' and give them free access to her entire garden? Might want to rethink this whole politically correct thing at that point. Quick, do it while the garden is still slumbering under snow!



~ST


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Could finally get to the shed for the seed starting stuff. Got peppers started today!!!!!!!


BROCCOLI too!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Bit by bit. The bottom portion of my cross stitch in progress. And I cleared out the gym to prepare for when it'll need to start doubling as a seed starting room.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

You have beautiful stitches viggie. I used to cross stitch years ago. Thanks for sharing your progress 

~ST


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

It looks like I have visitors on the way any time now! This saucy wench escaped her hutch last month and obviously did some unauthorized fraternizing with my angora buck. Either way they will be my first meat litter now...just wish she'd picked a better time we are in another cold spell.

[ame]http://youtu.be/Y4XbvAvkLZY[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I am on the eleventh day of a 12 day stretch at work. I came home today and cut up some of those limbs. I knocked a very small dent in them. I'm not sure I'm not making a bigger mess. I really need to burn some piles but I better not. A few weeks ago I set out to burn a bag of garbage in a burn hole I have. To make a long story short I set the place on fire. I had to call the fire dept. to come put it out. I got a warning ticket for burning without a permit. He told me if I did it again he would write me a ticket so no burning for me until after May 15. I can't remember if I told this story so forgive me if I have.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

tambo said:


> so no burning for me until after May 15


 Our dates seem almost opposite of yours. If I don't get "stuff" burned by April, I have to wait until October. We have so many fresh limbs down, I'm going to pile them up over the Summer and hope to burn them in the Fall.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

same here. april15th is the cut off. can't do anything then until oct. 15th. I too will have to pile stuff up this summer. it will be after april before I could get on the land this year and I have too much on my plate in the city. this year was hard on the retaining wall and steps. got to get at that as soon as I get my garden in. front gate fell off, got to fill the holes in the siding where the plough ripped everything off etc. etc. some things have to be let go for awhile this year. ~Georgia.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

tambo said:


> To make a long story short I set the place on fire. I had to call the fire dept. to come put it out.


Glad you and your place are okay Tambo! 

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

tambo... I'm starting to think you're making this stuff up. NO ONE can be having such a run of bad luck!!!  Seriously, hope things look up soon -- and not at rising smoke!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Raeven said:


> tambo... I'm starting to think you're making this stuff up. NO ONE can be having such a run of bad luck!!!  Seriously, hope things look up soon -- and not at rising smoke!!


Raeven I wish I was making it up. This was back right after the plumbing ordeal so it's been a little while ago. I finally just got somewhere and sat down for awhile. I didn't do anything. Lol Imagine what went thru my mind when I had to start using a chainsaw!! So far so good with that.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, tambo -- be EXTRA careful with that chainsaw, won't you??


----------

